# Muskie Replica



## T-Bug #24

I am looking for a Taxidermist that does quality Muskie Replicas. If anyone has any recommendations, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gone Fishing

St Clair Flats Taxidermy in Algonac does excellent work on Muskies. I have not seen a replica of theirs but their skin mounts are top notch. Here's a pic of a skin mount they did for my son:


----------



## mwp

That is one awesome Ski!!!! I can tell your son is sure happy!!!Great looking,where's it going to be put!!


----------



## Gone Fishing

Well, the vote was 2 to 1 (my son and I against my wife) so now it hangs above the fireplace in the living room and her favorite picture is in the closet.


----------



## Joe Archer

When I was married my wife would always object to more mounts being hung on the walls. Yep! One day she even said... "Either that mount goes... or I go..." 
I never really missed her much! 
Seriously though, GREAT MOUNT, and a beautiful fish! 
<----<<<


----------



## T-Bug #24

Thanks for the reply. I will have to give them a call as your mount looks great. Here is a pic of the Big Fish I am looking to get a replica made of.


----------



## Initaxidermy

The best Ive seen on Muskies is Joe Fitante out of Wisconsin. If you google his name you can see his website.


----------



## Ole Spike

Send Enigma a pm.


----------



## jampg

T-Bug #24 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will have to give them a call as your mount looks great. Here is a pic of the Big Fish I am looking to get a replica made of.


WOW! She's a beauty. Looks nice and clean. How big?


----------



## duxdog

Shoot Perca an PM


----------



## T-Bug #24

jampg said:


> WOW! She's a beauty. Looks nice and clean. How big?


53.5" 39lbs


----------

